# Shipping and packaging artwork



## Unnie (Sep 16, 2011)

I thinking about selling traditional artwork but I'm wondering what do other artists use to ship their artwork and what do they do to keep it safe? I'm thinking about selling the original traditional artwork and possibly badges. Advice?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 16, 2011)

Badges are usually laminated, so they're pretty safe in a normal 6x9 bubble mailer. It's what I use and it's been fine. 

For other things however, it depends on format and medium. Larger formats not done on canvas can be mailed in mailing tubes. If however it's a medium that's prone to smear (chalk, charcoal, pastel, etc) then some sort of fixative is needed and possibly a protective layer such as lightweight tissue paper to prevent any small amount of smearing onto itself. 

Another idea for smaller formats is possibly mailing in the format sized bubble mailers with a piece of cardboard to keep it more rigid and stiff, although obv that adds a few more ounces to mailing weight. 

Of course for the bit extra money, there's special services and divisions that work with packaging and delivering art, but I think that sorta thing is out of most of our ranges ^^;;;

I work in traditional art myself, but nobody has really wanted the original mailed to them even thought I still keep them on hand (my art comes digital distribution-ready anyways) except when it comes to badges. People just love having the physical badge 

Also... mailing insurance <3


----------



## Unnie (Sep 18, 2011)

Argh, I wish mailing tubes weren't so pricey D:

So for cardboard, would just using parts of old boxes work or can you order them?


----------



## LimeyKat (Sep 19, 2011)

If you're looking to protect work when you ship it, you're going to pay more to do it. I have a preferred method, it involves buying cardboard photomailers as a first step. The sturdy Staples brand, not the flimsy post office kind. Then buying magazine bags and card backings to house the art itself. http://www.the2buds.com/ (there are all sorts of size options here) I tend to use the sheet music bags and boards.
I used to ship in tubes, but the biggest complaint was unrolling the work.

It's a costly initial expense with the magazine bags, but they last a while and you give buyers something they can put more art in to protect longer term.


----------

